# Slimming World when pregnant



## MMAmummy

Hi there. I'm about 5 stone overweight and have joined Slimming World. I went in 2015 when I was breastfeeding and the only thing that was different for me was an allowance of 6 healthy extras instead of 2 ( 4A & 2B). I've just had a positive test at 12 DPO. As I'm so overweight I'd like to stick with Slimming World to try to not gain too much and maybe lose a small amount if I can. Can anyone confirm if the allowance for pregnancy is the same as breastfeeding? Thanks.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there

It's not the same as breastfeeding no, you can have 2 of each HE so it's not as much. I'm on SW at the mo and really struggling tbh, I just can't stick to it and am considering giving up as it's so hard paying £5 a week just to see those scales increase lol!


----------



## mariapope

I will have a try, good place


----------

